# eau gazeuse



## shokin

Salut tout le monde, Ciao tutti !

Parlo francese. Je parle français.

Sur une carte de restaurant, est-il mieux d'écrire : 

_acqua con gas_

ou / o

_acqua gassosa_ ?

Grazie mile !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Shokin,
Direi piuttosto acqua gassata (o acqua frizzante).


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Shokin,
> Direi piuttosto acqua gassata (o acqua frizzante).



Sans aucun doute!
Je trouve toutefois _frizzante_ plus "pétillant" ;-)


----------



## shokin

Grazie mile ! Merci beaucoup ! Acqua frizzante !

Et l'autre ? sin gas : _acqua non frizzante_ ? o _acqua piatta_ ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Liscia (naturale): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=743255.
Pour revenir sur gassosa, il existe une boisson qui porte ce nom, faite d'eau gazeuse aromatisée et sucrée.


----------



## bearded

shokin said:


> Grazie mile ! Merci beaucoup ! Acqua frizzante !
> 
> Et l'autre ? sin gas : _acqua non frizzante_ ? o _acqua piatta_ ?


Normalmente in Italia per dire ''acqua non gassata'' diciamo: acqua naturale.


----------



## shokin

Grazie per l'aiuto, sei molto gentile !  Acqua liscia !


----------

